
Man 'deletes his whole company' after typing wrong bit of code - spdionis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/04/14/man-deletes-his-whole-company-after-typing-wrong-bit-of-code/
======
spdionis
Similiar to Java stype NullPointerException, but with a much worse effect in
this case.

When will people stop making things nullable by default?

